# Ordering 'Red Bull' and being given 'Shark'



## John Rambo (19 May 2008)

This may not seem like a major gripe but it's really starting to bug me. 

Like many people I'm partial to a few Jack Daniels or vodka and Red Bulls towards the end of a night. 

Unfortunately, many establishments including some high profile places not afraid to charge high prices are serving Shark when asked for Red Bull. Shark is a much cheaper product so the pub/club makes a better margin, but to my mind it's the equivalent of selling supermarket own brand cola instead of Coke. 

Is this illegal or immoral and is there anything that can be done about it? 

In my opinion retailers are entitled to sell cheap vodka but not cheap 'Coke', 'Red Bull', or 'Jack Daniels'. 

Perhaps going to the manufacturer might be in order as maybe establishments should have to erect signs saying 'We do not serve Red Bull or Coca-Cola'?


----------



## Lauren (19 May 2008)

So whats the problem with specifying Red Bull? In the same way as you would expect to get Jack Daniels? If you don't get what you asked for then you have a right to complain. If they charge over the odds for the Shark (which I agree they do!), then don't buy it and go somewhere they do sell the real deal? Or am I being too simplistic?

Or are they serving it in a sneaky way and not declaring that its Shark?


----------



## truthseeker (19 May 2008)

Cant you hand the drink back stating 'I asked for Red Bull and youve given me something else?'.


----------



## John Rambo (19 May 2008)

Lauren said:


> So whats the problem with specifying Red Bull? In the same way as you would expect to get Jack Daniels? If you don't get what you asked for then you have a right to complain. If they charge over the odds for the Shark (which I agree they do!), then don't buy it and go somewhere they do sell the real deal? Or am I being too simplistic?
> 
> Or are they serving it in a sneaky way and not declaring that its Shark?


 
Well, if you order two Jack Daniels and one Red Bull in certain places you'll be given two Jack Daniels and one Shark with no comment from the bar or lounge person. They should have to categorically state when you're ordering 'we don't have that here'. And I'm talking about places that charge €6.50 for a pint...big places on Dawson Street without naming names!


----------



## ubiquitous (19 May 2008)

There is a marketing term for this - I can't remember the exact term but what it describes is the tendency of a brand name to gradually turn into a generic term for similar, competing products.

Examples include
Jeep
Hoover
Ballygowan
Walkman
Tayto


----------



## John Rambo (19 May 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Cant you hand the drink back stating 'I asked for Red Bull and youve given me something else?'.


 
Of course you can but is there an element of them passing it off on customers as something else? I'd like to know whether an offence is being committed here...would the Red Bull people take action on this kind of stuff? I mean, you really notice it with Coke and Pepsi for example. I was in TGI Fridays recently and I ordered a Coke and the waitress said 'we don't serve Coke, is Pepsi ok?' which is fine. The way they say that though makes me think they HAVE to say it legally which would mean other places are doing something untoward.


----------



## Guest120 (19 May 2008)

Lots of them about alright

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genericized_trademark


----------



## ubiquitous (19 May 2008)

John Rambo said:


> Of course you can but is there an element of them passing it off on customers as something else?



Presumably only if they try to conceal the fact that they are giving you Shark instead of Red Bull? Do they give you a Shark bottle?


----------



## John Rambo (19 May 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Presumably only if they try to conceal the fact that they are giving you Shark instead of Red Bull? Do they give you a Shark bottle?


 
They do give you the bottle alright but it's presented as a fait accompli with no comment. I know for a fact Shark is cheaper for them to buy but given the retail price of such things I


----------



## Sylvester3 (19 May 2008)

I know in the UK they are very careful to make sure they know what brand you are buying - eg if you ask for a coke they will say "Is Pepsi ok?" before serving whereas here they don't. Is it a legal thing?


----------



## rmelly (19 May 2008)

And then there's the 'counterfig' rolls...


----------



## dereko1969 (19 May 2008)

i think the only answer to this is to refuse the shark, if they're placing it on the counter for you to see they're not hiding the fact that they're serving it in place of the drink asked for, i don't think there's any legislation against it though. you should mention it to the manager at the time. as to mixing red bull or shark with jack daniels that sounds disgusting.


----------



## John Rambo (19 May 2008)

dereko1969 said:


> i think the only answer to this is to refuse the shark, if they're placing it on the counter for you to see they're not hiding the fact that they're serving it in place of the drink asked for, i don't think there's any legislation against it though. you should mention it to the manager at the time. as to mixing red bull or shark with jack daniels that sounds disgusting.


 
Yes, they probably shouldn't be just presenting people with Shark...a 'is Shark ok?' from the bar or lounge person would be appropriate but on reflection I doubt there's a legal issue. And JD and Red Bull tastes great...JD and Shark not so good plus the side effects are more noticeable.


----------



## ajapale (19 May 2008)

Why don't you take it up with the manufacturers / distributers of RedBull in Ireland.

I remember many years ago asking for a pint of Harp and getting Heineken. I got no joy from the publican but let the local Guiness rep know. Some months later I was back and asked for Harp. The said that they did not stock Harp or any other Guinness product! Guinness had de listed them!

Manufacurers/Distributers guard their brands diligently and I would expect a swift reaction from RedBull if you made them aware of the practice!


----------



## John Rambo (19 May 2008)

Thanks Ajapale...you know something, you're right. I'm going to contact the distributors directly.


----------



## wheels (19 May 2008)

If I get offered Pepsi when I ask for Coke I just refuse it. I would do the same if I was you. That said, I'm a Vodka and Red-Bull man and in the many years I've been drinking it, it's never bothered me what they serve me. It's not as if it's a glass of fine wine...


----------



## purpeller (20 May 2008)

This also happens with Corona and Sol but 9/10 places will tell you before they serve it.  I have been given Sol as if it were Corona and I just told asked for something else.


----------



## Chembelle (20 May 2008)

My brother ordered red bull in a well known Dublin nightclub and was given shark. He checked his receipt and red bull was written on it even though he was served shark. He asked the barman for a red bull instead but the barman was exceptionally rude and told him a lot less politely that if he didn't want shark he could take his custom elsewhere. My brother called red bull the next day and informed them that this particular nightclub was passing shark off as red bull. They were very grateful and took his details. Two weeks later he received two crates of red bull as a thank you and the next time he was in the nightclub in question there were posters up all over the place stating that they only sold shark and not red bull. i don't think he'd have bothered to complain except the barman was so rude but it just goes to show that sometimes it is effective....


----------



## mathepac (20 May 2008)

John Rambo said:


> ...JD and Shark not so good plus the side effects are more noticeable.


What do you mean by "side effects"?


----------



## John Rambo (20 May 2008)

mathepac said:


> What do you mean by &quot;side effects&quot;?


 
Inability to sleep, heart palpatations, a horrible taste in your mouth, and a Viagra effect. That kind of stuff.


----------



## Caveat (20 May 2008)

ajapale said:


> I remember many years ago asking for a pint of Harp and getting Heineken.


 
Bizarre.  They're completely different.  Smithwick's/McArdles I can understand but this sounds to me that the barman just thought: "Ah, give them any auld swill - who cares?"


----------



## mathepac (20 May 2008)

John Rambo said:


> Inability to sleep, heart palpatations, a horrible taste in your mouth, and a Viagra effect. That kind of stuff.


Holey moley, sounds like the effects of / withdrawals from a very powerful stimulant. It must be scary as well as unpleasant.


----------



## ajapale (20 May 2008)

Caveat said:


> Bizarre.  They're completely different.  Smithwick's/McArdles I can understand but this sounds to me that the barman just thought: "Ah, give them any auld swill - who cares?"



Heineken were running a promotion at the time. The publican that sold the most Heineken got a holiday to Florida or a Weekend away in Holland.

It could be that "Shark" are running some kind of promotion at present.


----------



## thundercat (20 May 2008)

mathepac said:


> Holey moley, sounds like the effects of / withdrawals from a very powerful stimulant. It must be scary as well as unpleasant.



Agree! That's insane!

Anyway I definitely think you should get on to Red Bull and inform them, I can't imagine they will be too pleased. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Cyrstal (20 May 2008)

They do the same with Lucozade, loads of places don't serve it any more and give you out some yucky energiser drink instead.


----------



## micheller (20 May 2008)

Also seems to be very common when asking for 7UP to get Sprite (yuk!)...


----------



## Caveat (20 May 2008)

ajapale said:


> Heineken were running a promotion at the time...
> It could be that "Shark" are running some kind of promotion at present.


 
Ah, OK.


----------



## micmclo (21 May 2008)

ajapale said:


> I remember many years ago asking for a pint of Harp and getting Heineken. I got no joy from the publican but let the local Guiness rep know. Some months later I was back and asked for Harp. The said that they did not stock Harp or any other Guinness product! Guinness had de listed them!



They lost all Diagio products?
Sure the pub may as well shut down, their sales would collapse and never recover.


----------



## Bonnielass (21 May 2008)

wheels said:


> It's not as if it's a glass of fine wine...


A glass of fine wine would probably cost less than the €10-11 it costs for a vodka-redbull! I too hand back that illuminous yellowy green muck thats a cheap imitation of redbull!


----------



## ajapale (21 May 2008)

micmclo said:


> They lost all Diagio products?
> Sure the pub may as well shut down, their sales would collapse and never recover.



It was pre diageo and the pub survived/prospered for many years selling Murphys, Beamish, Heineken etc.

These large mulitnational drinks companies aggressively defend their brands.

Does anyone know who manufactures and distributes RedBull in Ireland?


----------



## micmclo (21 May 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's all imported from HQ in Austria.
Don't think they manufacture it here.

Oops, the website confirms it



> WHERE AND HOW IS RED BULL ENERGY DRINK PRODUCED?
> Red Bull® Energy Drink is exclusively produced in Austria and exported world-wide. All ingredients used for Red Bull® Energy Drink are synthetically produced. Most ingredients are produced by pharmaceutical companies. This guarantees highest quality.



http://www.redbull.ie/#page=ProductPage.FAQS

It also answers this urban myth 
IS TAURINE MADE FROM BULLS' TESTICLES? IS TAURINE A DERIVATIVE OF BULLS' TESTICLES OR SEMEN?


----------



## Pique318 (22 May 2008)

Is it just me or does Red Bull smell like vomit ?


----------



## Caveat (22 May 2008)

No, only you smell of vomit


----------



## Sylvester3 (22 May 2008)

Just for a laugh I took Tesco's own brand energy drink Kick (very cheap) and compared it with Red Bull. The ingredients lists were exactly the same, right down to their order and quantities. It is often the case that supermarkets own brands are made by the same suppliers as major brands and then repackaged - do you think that is the case here? At any rate they taste exactly the same (revolting).


----------



## stevec (22 May 2008)

I actually like red bull. I can't stand the taste of the other (cheaper) brands though.

Saying that, if I asked for a V+RB and got shark or something, I'd hand it back and refuse to pay. Same as I would if I ordered a Guinness and got Murphys.


----------



## micmclo (22 May 2008)

I agreed with all your post Slyvester except the last line as I love the taste of Red Bull.
You are right about Tesco Kick, exact same ingredients as Red Bull and at 89c for 1litre it’s very good value compared to Red Bull
It’s the students drink of choice around exam time!


----------



## giardiniera (28 May 2008)

i worked in a pub a few years ago and on my first day the boss clearly told me that we didnt stock britvic and if someone asked for it i had to explain that we didnt stock it and only had club orange. He was very careful that all the staff knew this, i always thought it was a legal thing that he had to do.


----------



## JoeB (28 May 2008)

There is an issue in busy pubs / nightclubs.. I have worked in them.

It goes like this..

shouting ... 'Vodka and Red Bull please'
'We only have Shark, it's more or less the same'
What?
'WE ONLY HAVE SHARK!"
"WHAT?"
"WE ONLY HAVE SHARK!"'
'oh, what's the difference?'
'!!?!?!??!.. FO"
'WHAT?'

etc etc
place gone in queue.... too busy to wait for him... eventually you just throw out the Shark, if they complain they complain... no problem, take back the Shark, what else can you do?

If it's a quite pub the above doesn't apply...

If you're concerned do this..
'Do you have Red Bull?'
'No, only Shark'
.. thinking quickly...
either 'OK, Shark so..'
or
'alternative drink'
or alternative pub


----------



## Sylvester3 (29 May 2008)

micmclo said:


> I agreed with all your post Slyvester except the last line as I love the taste of Red Bull.
> You are right about Tesco Kick, exact same ingredients as Red Bull and at 89c for 1litre it’s very good value compared to Red Bull
> It’s the students drink of choice around exam time!



I don't like the taste, but it certainly has its place in my life. I use it when I'm driving from Cork to Bangor, normally buying it at a petrol stop in Dublin. Keeps me going those last 2 hours. Actually it keeps me going well into the wee hours!


----------



## Krew Bot (29 May 2008)

When I worked as a lounge boy, part of my job was to pour bottles of Boru Vodka into empty bottles of Smirnoff that were on display behind the bar. Also when tables were being cleared of empty glasses and bottles, any bottle that looked like it could be resold was recapped and put at the back of the fridge for resale later in the night. This is a very well known and popular pub.

They paid us a pittance. Clearly breaking all employment laws for 16 year old children. I would start at 5pm on a friday and be lucky to finish at 3am and start all over at 11am on saturday. We were allowed a 25 minute break which had to be taken between 7pm and 9pm, if it was too busy to take one, tough luck. More often than not the manager would make us stock the keg room at 3am while the older staff helped themself to the bar. We weren't even allowed a free can of coke, nor a cent towards a taxi.

I can only imagine how badly they must treat the foreign staff they employ now who are fearful of losing their jobs.


----------



## truthseeker (30 May 2008)

Krew Bot said:


> Also when tables were being cleared of empty glasses and bottles, any bottle that looked like it could be resold was recapped and put at the back of the fridge for resale later in the night.


 
That is DISGUSTING.


----------



## John Rambo (30 May 2008)

Krew Bot said:


> When I worked as a lounge boy, part of my job was to pour bottles of Boru Vodka into empty bottles of Smirnoff that were on display behind the bar. Also when tables were being cleared of empty glasses and bottles, any bottle that looked like it could be resold was recapped and put at the back of the fridge for resale later in the night. This is a very well known and popular pub.
> 
> They paid us a pittance. Clearly breaking all employment laws for 16 year old children. I would start at 5pm on a friday and be lucky to finish at 3am and start all over at 11am on saturday. We were allowed a 25 minute break which had to be taken between 7pm and 9pm, if it was too busy to take one, tough luck. More often than not the manager would make us stock the keg room at 3am while the older staff helped themself to the bar. We weren't even allowed a free can of coke, nor a cent towards a taxi.
> 
> I can only imagine how badly they must treat the foreign staff they employ now who are fearful of losing their jobs.


 
Why not report these deviants?


----------



## Krew Bot (30 May 2008)

I was a naive kid who was grateful for a few quid so I didn't know any better. It would be pointless reporting them now, years after the incident as I can't say that this kind of behaviour still goes on there.


----------



## truthseeker (30 May 2008)

Krew Bot said:


> I was a naive kid who was grateful for a few quid so I didn't know any better. It would be pointless reporting them now, years after the incident as I can't say that this kind of behaviour still goes on there.


 
where was it? only asking as its long in the past.


----------

